# Need Pros And Cons On A Couple Of 9mm Choices



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Went looking today and ran across a couple I like. One is a Springfield XD, new in the box, two mags, holster, etc. for around $450 the other is a used Taurus P92 in either the stainless or nickel finish for $450. Both felt good in the hand and the sights lined up when I raised it into position. Just curious on some good and bad points on each from some who have shot them. 

Two others caught my eye also, a Taurus 1911 in 45 acp (new) and a Browning High Power in 9mm (used) both in the $600-$650 range. I liked both of these as well, but the price is more than I wanted to spend and the 45 acp defeats my purpose for the affordability of the 9mm factory ammo. 

Please give me some thoughts to think about. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well only you yourself can ultimately make the decision. I'll give you my viewpoints though. 

If the 45acp is too expensive, and you will not practice as much as you think you should, then don't go that route.

I personally do not like the Hi-Power, but that's personal opinion. There are a lot of people that like them though.

The Taurus 92 is probably the only Taurus I'd personally purchase.

Of the choices you listed, I would personally prefer a new XD over a used Taurus.

What is the gun going to be used for? Concealed carry? Range? Home defense?

-Jeff-


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd take the XD, then the Hi Power. I'm not interested in taurus auto-loaders.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Taurus is bad, bad, juju. 

Of what you mentioned the clear winner is the XD. Far simpler design with a lighter weight.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

pros
xd is highly reliable all around great weapon
taurus makes a decent pistol and with my experience very reliable plus can't beat lifetime warranty
browning is ok.

cons
xd sorry I don't have anything bad to say
taurus reliablity is a huge debate, some hate em some love em and supposedly cust service sucks
browning well the .380 I've used didn't go back together after disassembly as easy as it should have.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*What fits you best?*

You mentioned that all the selections felt natural in your hand and the sights lined up automatically. Have you shot any of them. I am a Beretta guy and the Taurus is made in South America on Beretta tooling and is only slightly different than the late model Berettas in fit and finish. Some even prefer the safety location on the PT92. $450 seems a bit pricey for the PT92 used when you can get a new LE model Beretta 92 FS for $389.00 with 2 spare mags. I am definetly not a SA fan. Nothing specific, just don't fit me. Shot a .40 cal SA and did well with it, just doesn't feel good in my hand. The Browning Hi-Power is a fantastic classic with perhaps the best and most comfortable grip of any double stack semi-auto that has ever existed. I carried one for years when I was a narcotics agent with a multi-juristictional task force in South Georgia/North Florida 30 years ago. They work and are one of the most perfectly designed handguns on the planet. I carry my Beretta 96 FS daily and it does the job for me. I have the 92 FS so that I shoot more, 9mm cost, and it is identical to the 96 FS save caliber. I'd rent the ones you are most interested in and shoot them. That will answer your questions with actual results


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I vote for the XD. Mine is accurate, has a smooth trigger, and shoots any ammo.

I have never owned a Taurus, and if I ever do own one, it will be an experiment to see for myself how good they are. I have heard about an equal number of pros and cons, and that puts them way down on the list for me, with so many guns out there that have impeccable reputations, that only cost a hundred or so dollars more. I may buy one someday, just to see if I can break it, but I would have to wring it out pretty good before I would rely on it for self-defense.

I also know very little about the Hi-Power, except that it has been around a long time, and has a good reputation, as do most Brownings.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Browning High Power is a fantastic combat weapon, but it is an older style technology. The XD might be more appropriate for your needs, especially if you plan to carry the pistol. I say this because I am not a proponent of carrying cocked and locked for civilian use.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> Browning High Power is a fantastic combat weapon, but it is an older style technology. The XD might be more appropriate for your needs, especially if you plan to carry the pistol. *I say this because I am not a proponent of carrying cocked and locked for civilian use.*


1911 baby :smt023


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. My use for this gun is a universal toy. Bigger than a 22, smaller than my 45 Colt, affordable to shoot enough to get accurate with it, etc. I intend to get my CCW permit in the future so that I can legally carry it in the car with me (I work nights and across the state line). 

My wife and kids like my 45, so trading it isn't an option. I was hoping to find something used for $300-$400 but I'm not having any luck. My wife thinks that they will get cheaper with the economy the way it is as people get rid of what they don't need, I think they will only get higher. What do you all think?

Shooting or renting any of them isn't an option in my area, no opportunity.

I agree the Taurus was high. The XD comes with two clips, holster, and clip loader. 

Keep the thoughts coming, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ruger71 said:


> My wife and kids like my 45, so trading it isn't an option. I was hoping to find something used for $300-$400 but I'm not having any luck. My wife thinks that they will get cheaper with the economy the way it is as people get rid of what they don't need, I think they will only get higher. What do you all think?


Personally, I don't think they'll get any cheaper than they are right now. I don't think the market affects firearms prices as much as some people may think. You can find new XD's on gunbroker for about $475 *after* shipping and FFL fees. Check out seller "supohunter" on gunbroker. I have purchased from him as well as many people on xdtalk. If you were in my state, I'll sell you my Bi-Tone service. :smt033



> Shooting or renting any of them isn't an option in my area, no opportunity.


Prior to moving to Colorado, it wasn't an option for me either. It's a shame, because it's a great option to have when looking for a firearm. Have you checked every range in the area?



> I agree the Taurus was high. The XD comes with two clips, holster, and clip loader.


I also agree the Taurus price was high. At the same price, the XD majorly trumps the Taurus in my opinion. The two _magazines_ are common for most new pistols. :buttkick::smt033

Good luck!

-Jeff-


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Ruger71 said:


> Two others caught my eye also, a Taurus 1911 in 45 acp (new) and a Browning High Power in 9mm (used)


Hey - I thought you said a couple!

This one is pretty easy, and has been covered quite well already. I'm only posting because I'm watching a boring football game, it's dark outside, and I don't feel like cleaning the firearms I used earlier today.....

Get the Highpower if you already have a few defense handguns and just want to add a classic for the heck of it. If you are wanting something for concealed carry, then IMO it's not as good a choice as the XD. If you are just going to keep in it the car (I'm not sure why you would get a CCW and then get a handgun to keep in the car), then it would suffice, but I sure wouldn't keep something so nice in the car.

The Taurus 1911's that I've used (don't own any myself) are 100% reliable, so they would be ok for car carry, but I certainly would not carry a sidearm in a concealed fashion. I would not ever consider a PT92 for serious use, as the ones I've seen and used were not holding up well at all.

If you are going to use your CCW to actually carry, then XD all the way. I prefer a striker-fired over a single-action w/external hammer for concealed carry, as I do not want to have to mess with a safety lever if I have to actually draw and fire the weapon in anger. The XD's are reliable and accurate, and will serve most purposes quite well. Of course they are kinda ugly, but if I can get over the looks of a Glock, I'm sure you can handle the homeliness of an XD.

You should also consider Glock and the S&W M&P as well....

PhilR.


----------



## Darkhand (May 12, 2008)

My vote would go for somethign u havent listed,CZ75b for around $450-$550 alittle less then the hi-power but with all the greatness of a hi-power:mrgreen: and once the CZ bug hits u cant just own one :smt023
i have a CZ P0-1 and CZ75b both great shooters.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

PT 1911

I have one that I'm 100% happy with it,,,tons of rounds though it and it just keeps eating


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> (I'm not sure why you would get a CCW and then get a handgun to keep in the car),


I live in Missouri and work in Arkansas. In Missouri your car is like your house, you can have one in the seat, glove box, door panel, etc. and be perfectly legal. Unless the law has changed, in Arkansas you have to carry a handgun unloaded, cased, and locked in the trunk, otherwise you are breaking the law. 
Since Arkansas has recipriocity with Missouri, a CCW would allow me to carry in the passenger compartment of my car as well as what you would normally consider concealed carry legally. I believe I got my information from NRA's website.

Sounds like the XD is winning. I wish they were Made in the USA. :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> The XD might be more appropriate for your needs, especially if you plan to carry the pistol. I say this because I am not a proponent of carrying cocked and locked for civilian use.


You know that the XD is a single-action, so when it's loaded and the grip safety is engaged, it's cocked and locked...right? :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought the XD had a trigger system similar to the Glock safe-action, not single action like a 1911.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> I thought the XD had a trigger system similar to the Glock safe-action, not single action like a 1911.


Nope. It's a single action. The take-up in the trigger doesn't "cock" the striker, unlike the Glock. The XD is completely cocked when it cycles.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> You know that the XD is a single-action, so when it's loaded and the grip safety is engaged, it's cocked and locked...right? :mrgreen:


That was my thought, unless someone knows a magic way for me to un-cock my XD's? :smt017


----------

